# Specialized Enduro oder Santa Cruz Hightower



## Teena (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

frauentypisch habe ich ein Problem mich zu entscheiden.

Ich (1,67m, 57kg) habe mir vor ein paar Jahren ein all mountain ebike angeschafft. Mein Freund und ich wohnen im Sauerland. Er hat bereits viel mehr MTB-Erfahrung als ich und hielt ebikes für eine gute Idee.

Bergauf super... Bergab ist mir das Teil einfach viel zu schwer. Sobald es etwas enger und technischer wird hat es mich im Griff und nicht umgekehrt

Ich bin generell eher unsicher und traue mir nicht viel zu.

Für den Spaß kam dann ein Specialized Enduro Elite (2017er) in Größe S, 27,5" Räder (ja etwas übertrieben, aber der Preis war einfach super). Da der S Rahmen nur bei Touren doch zu schaffen macht, haben wir nun einen längeren Vorbau verbaut.

Mit diesem Rad komme ich schon deutlich besser zurecht und traue mir mehr zu. Auch ruppige Trails machen Spaß und ich habe das Bike besser unter Kontrolle.
Im Gelände ist mein Freund mir noch immer Meilen voraus.... Das liegt aber auch sicher daran, dass er einfach keine Angst hat.

Bei Touren kann ich nur so garnicht mithalten. Ich habe das Gefühl nicht wegzukommen. Und er muss selbst bei leichter Steigung auf der Straße ständig auf mich warten.

Aus Zufall habe ich hier jetzt noch ein Santa Cruz Hightower LT (2019er) in M mit 29" Rädern hier stehen. Es war eigentlich nicht für mich gedacht aber ich bin schockverliebt.

Ich werde es die nächsten Tage sicher Probefahren. Möchte aber auch nicht zu viel machen, falls wir es wieder verkaufen.

Nun stehen demnächst die ersten Bikepark Besuche an und wir haben eine Bike-Urlaub in Saalbach gebucht.

Ich kann nur eines der Bikes behalten. Aber welches?
Das Enduro hat den kleineren Rahmen und die kleineren Laufräder ist also vermutlich etwas wendiger.

Beim Santa Cruz hätte ich etwas weniger Federweg (150mm statt 170mm). Der M Rahmen wäre bei Touren aber sicher komfortabler.

Geben mir die größeren Räder des Santa Cruz mehr Sicherheit bei steilen Abfahrten oder doch eher der kleinere Rahmen des Enduro? Ist das Hightower für den Bikepark gar das ganz falsche Bike?

Ich habe das Gefühl zu wenig Erfahrung zu haben um das richtig einzuschätzen.

Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte für mich?

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Christina,
das ist eine komplexe Frage, die man als Aussenstehende schwer beantworten kann.
Wir Beide haben die gleiche Körpergröße und mir wäre z.B. das Santa Cruz in M zu groß, zufälligerweise hat es Jemand aus unserer Bikegruppe und ich durfte mal damit fahren, sie ist auch deutlich größer als ich.
Das Spezi Enduro aus 2017 hat von Haus aus einen kompakteren Rahmen (andere Ladies hier werden das sicherlich noch genauer ausführen), es sind zwei wirklich unterschiedliche Geometriekonzepte.
Um auf Deine Frage einzugehen, ich persönlich würde kein 29" Hinterrad wollen, da ich gern sehr tief auf dem Rad sein mag wenn es steil runter geht, aber das kann ja für Dich ganz anders sein.

Nimm Beide Räder mit zu einem abwechslungsreichen Trail, also schnelle Stellen und auch technisch langsame Stellen und probiere Beide im Wechsel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (28. Juni 2020)

Puh, also wenn Du schon, wie Du selbst beschreibst, Probleme hast, die _beim_ Biken verursacht _durch_ ein nicht optimales Bike auftreten, ist es vielleicht besser, Du schaust nicht nach Schnäppchenrädern die grade günstig oder hübsch sind, sondern überlegst gezielt, welches Bike zu Dir, Deiner Größe, Deinem Fahrstil und den Einsatzbereich passen könnte. Für Geometrien und spezielle Kaufberatung sind andere Ladys kompetenter, aber warum fährst Du ein Bike, auf dem Du Dich nicht wohl fühlst und solche Kompromisse eingehst?

Ich würde ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike mit nach Saalbach nehmen, aber es muss eins sein, auf dem Du Dich wohl und sicher fühlst! Ich fahre ein Santa in m und bin 10cm größer als Du. Eine Freundin mit 1,68 fährt dasselbe in s.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub, ich hoffe Du findest das für Dich passende!


----------



## Teena (28. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

Bei dem Hibike hatte ich mich damals im Geschäft beraten lassen und habe auch entspannte 4000€ gezahlt. 
Bei Specialized hatte ich mich auf der bike Messe in Willingen beraten lassen da tendiere man aber auch eher zum M Rahmen. 
Da ich das Gefühl hatte das kleinere Rad besser im Griff zu haben, habe ich mich dann für S entschieden. 

Das Schnäppchen bezog sich eher auf die 170mm Federweg die ich wohl eher nicht ausnutzen kann. Ein Stumpjumper hätte es da sicher auch getan. 

Das Santa Cruz Hightower ist ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt in der Kategorie Schnäppchen einzuordnen. 

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm und fühle mich bei der Rahmenhöhe des Enduro recht wohl. Bei der Länge mussten wir aufbauen, weil ich immer mit dem Hintern nach hinten rutschen wollte. 

Ich werde wohl ein paar Runden mehr zur Probe fahren müssen.


----------



## Teena (28. Juni 2020)

Da stehen die beiden und warten...


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Juni 2020)

Hab mir gerade mal deine Räder und die Geometrien angeguckt.

Specialized links, Santa Rechts

Reach 410 vs 423
Stack 609 vs 614 (aber du hast beim Enduro ja auch noch nen Spacer unterm vorbau und 1cm vorbau ist auch "gleich" 5mm Stack)
Radstand 116cm vs 117 (auch kein nennenswerter unterschied, der das Rad unhandlicher machen sollte, vor allem weil der Lenkwinkel nen Ticken steiler ist)
66° vs 66,5°
Überstandshöhe ist beim Hightower soger kleiner.
Sitzrohr gibst du 2,5cm auf die dein Dropper länger sein könnte... aber das kannst du eh kaum Nutzen weil das Hinterad so groß ist. (habt ihr mal geguckt ob der Reifen an den Sattel kommt ohne Luft im Dämpfer (voll eingefedert) bzw. wie nah.... da könntest du mit ner One-Up Sattelstütze evtl. die 150er fahren oder länger)

... lange Sattelstütze hilft zwar nicht wenn du eh gerade voll eingefedert bist, aber wenn du im Technischen Steilen Gelände fährst, ist ja ziemlich wenig gewicht auf dem Hinterrad und damit eher weit ausgefedert, sodass du von dem Freiraum profitieren kannst.

was mir so auffällt:
du hast am Enduro schon ne Sattelstütze mit Setback (also die Sattelklemmung ist nicht genau über dem Rohr sondern nen Stück dahinter) und den Sattel ganz nach hinten geschoben... dazu der längere Vorbau.
... das Spricht halt schon dafür dass es einfach zu klein ist.
... du könntest da auch niemals nen anderen Dropper mit mehr verstellweg verbauen, weil die ausnahmslos alle ohne Setback sind und damit dein Sattel nochmal ca. 2cm weiter nach vorne kommen würde.

dadurch das das Hightower nen Flacheren Sitzwinkel hat, ist das für Touren die deutlich entspanntere Sitzposition.
Aber die Kettenstreben sind halt ziemlich lang, was gerade für so nen Kurzes Rad dein Gewicht halt deutlich mehr über das Vorderrad bringt... das wir es schwieriger machen das gewicht bei Drops und stufen und Sprüngen weit genug nach hinten zu bekommen um das rad quasi im Gleichgewicht zu halten und keinen Kick vom Hinterrad zu bekommen.
... dazu kommt halt noch, dass das Hinterrad größer ist und im Zweifel auch irgendwann im Weg.

... ist die Frage wie aktiv dein Fahrstil wirklich ist, also wieviel du dich auf dem Rad bewegst.
... wenn du eher Passiv bist und nicht viel Springst oder Technisch fährst, bekommst du beim Hightower mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, was dir mehr Grip in Kurven gibt und glaub allgemein mehr Spaß auf Touren, als jetzt z.b. ein größeres Enduro oder "moderneres" Rad.

allgemein würd ich aber glaub eher beim Bronson S/M oder dem alten 5010 in M gucken ... gerade vom 5010 könnte ja derzeit das ein oder andere auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt auftauchen

Long story Short ... ich kann verstehen dass sich das Enduro zu klein, aber der Radstand noch leicht zu beherschen anfühlt... ob das Hightower LT bei dem Radstand jetzt das passende für dich ist musst du rausfinden.

... alternativ eben räder mit bisschen weniger Federweg und eher bisschen steilerem Lenkwinkel nehmen um mehr platz bei gleichem Radstand zu bekommen.... dendenziell würd ich bei unter 170 eher nach 27,5 gucken, sobald es um Bikepark und Aktiveres fahren geht
... weniger Federweg macht es auch leichter einen Aktiven Fahrstil zu lernen, weil du bei weniger Aktion schon mehr Reaktion aus dem Rad bekommst... also bessere Rückmeldung darüber was du tust und was das bewirkt


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Juni 2020)

Die Räder sind beide schick.



Teena schrieb:


> Das Schnäppchen bezog sich eher auf die 170mm Federweg die ich wohl eher nicht ausnutzen kann. Ein Stumpjumper hätte es da sicher auch getan.


Genau das meine ich; Du trittst sie aber durch die Gegend; evtl ändert sich sogar die Geometrie. Ist nicht negativ gemeint; Du sprichst Deine Probleme aber selbst an.

Mit Schnäppchen ist nicht unbedingt gemeint, dass das Bike spottbillig ist .




Teena schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm und fühle mich bei der Rahmenhöhe des Enduro recht wohl. Bei der Länge mussten wir aufbauen, weil ich immer mit dem Hintern nach hinten rutschen wollte.


  Dann passt die Größe in Bezug auf Höhe, aber die Länge nicht- das Rad scheint zu kurz zu sein. Wenn Du die Länge des  Vorbaus veränderst, ändert sich das Handling! Moderne Bikes haben einen kurzen, direkten Vorbau = agile Fahrweise; dazu können die Spezialistinnen hier sicher mehr sagen......  sind alle sicher grade biken


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Juni 2020)

btw ich fahr bei 180 nen Allmountain Hardtail mit dem gleichen Radstand (117cm) in Rahmengröße L ... das macht irre viel Spaß solange es nicht zu steil bergab geht... quasi ein Downhill-BMX für mich ... geht aber auch im Bikepark oder für top10 Zeiten hier lokal 

-> du kannst alles im Bikepark fahren solange es dir passt und die Bremsen gut sind


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube ein Thema war auch Touren mit ihrem Mann zu fahren. Meistens sind durchtrainierte Biker muskulär besser ausgestattet als Bikerinnen, d.h. es wird immer anstrengend sein mit einem "überlegenden" Partner zu fahren, sofern er nicht gemütlich hinter einem herfährt. 
Wie ist denn das Gewicht beider Mtbs und besonders das Gewicht der Laufräder? Und was für Reifen fährst Du?

Die Bekannte unserer MtB Gruppe mit dem nahezu identischen Hightower fährt ebenfalls mit ihrem megafitten Mann zusammen und ist selbst sehr trainiert, niemals habe ich nur einen Hauch einer Chance ihr am Berg zu folgen und sie findet das SC ziemlich anstrengend im Vergleich zu ihrem alten Fulli (steile Gabel, ein 29er der ersten Generation mit Pillepallereifen). Aber sie traut sich eben mit dem SC eben viel mehr zu. Da laß ich dann immer erst einmal Luft aus ihren Reifen, dann hat sie mehr Spaß bergab und ich mehr bergauf


----------



## Teena (28. Juni 2020)

An meiner Fitness arbeite ich zur Zeit. Der innere Schweinehund ist aber echt ein härter Brocken. 
Ich suche leider ein bisschen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die im Bikepark Spaß  macht aber auch auf der Straße noch gut zu fahren ist. 

Auf dem Specialized fahre ich noch die Originalreifen Butcher vorn und Slaughter hinten. 

Das Santa ist mit Maxxis Minion ausgestattet. 

Das Gewicht liegt bei beiden Rädern bei 14kg. Auf der Straße ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden kaum zu merken. 

Bei Treppenfahrten hatte ich schon das Gefühl, dass das Hightower etwas "kopflastiger" ist. 

??‍♀️ Irgendwie komme ich nicht auf einen grünen Zweig.


----------



## yetionthetrail (28. Juni 2020)

Nutz doch die Gelegenheit der Bikeparkbesuche und leihe Dir verschiedene Bikes ( vorab halt reservieren). Dann fällt die Entscheidungsfindung sicher leichter. Ansonsten viel Krafttraining machen- Bikepark fahren ist gerade Anfangs sehr Kraftraubend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teena (28. Juni 2020)

Naja, aufgrund Corona werde ich die Entscheidungsfindung dann wohl leider noch ein bisschen vertagen müssen. 
Das Santa ist halt grade hier und es ist optisch der totale Hammer, ich war gleich verknallt. 

Erstmal wird es dann wohl noch beim kleinen Enduro bleiben. 

Wenn mein Chef den Ultra-Sparkurs irgendwann mal beendet gucke ich dann weiter.


----------

